# Waterproof iPhone 4 case



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I just pledged $50 on Kickstarter.com to purchase and fund this potentially awesome iPhone case.

EscapeCapsule - Waterproof iPhone 4 Case by Josh Wright & June Lai — Kickstarter


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Interesting. I could see the company I work for buying these for field use.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

There's already loads of waterproof cases. There's Otterbox Armor, DryCase and even Mountain Equipment Coop carries one (my sister uses it for stand up paddle boarding)... What's so special about this one?


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> There's already loads of waterproof cases. There's Otterbox Armor, DryCase and even Mountain Equipment Coop carries one (my sister uses it for stand up paddle boarding)... What's so special about this one?


Not sure about the Otterbox, but I just looked up the last two and they're basically plastic bags to put your phone in. The one in the video is a form-fitting case. If I ever needed a water-proof case I'd be more inclined to go with something like the EscapeCapsule rather than the others.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

The EscapeCapsule offers full complete coverage of every opening. I have not seen any other case that can do this.

The Otterbox Defender is not water proof, and not dust proof. The speaker/ front camera/speaker are not covered. And the soft shell does not stay on if there is any friction (pocket/bag) against the case. Particularly along the edges, and especially around the volume buttons. Also, the docking port cover easily comes open. And it is sticky. Everything sticks to the spongy rubber case.

I had the Defender for 10 minutes, quickly concluded it was not a very good design. It is over-designed. The Otterbox is good for impact protection, but as for protection from atmosphere/elements, it's a bit like having a high tech security system for your home, but having a few windows with no glass and a door with no lock. The Defender is a tad ugly too.

Checked out the Griffin Armor case. Does a better job of coverage, but still leaves openings around speakers, front speaker. Watching the test videos (7 people pass along the same case to each other for testing), the port covers tend to open. And it isn't completely waterproof which means it isn't dust proof. Also, it is bulky and ugly. 

The bag solutions are not practical. My solution beats those for practical use- a CrystalClear bag. Archival polypropylene with a resealable glue flap. The 3 13/16 x 5 3/16 size is a pretty good fit. A pack of 25 is under 5 bucks. Keeps dust out, good for rain/splash, doesn't interfere with the touch screen. 

I'm backing this EscapeCapsule. It is the closest thing to what I have been looking for- full complete coverage. I am looking for dust protection rather than water protection.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Otterbox ARMOR, not Defender.

There's also LifeProof and Amphibian.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

motorcyclists would be interested - me for sure


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> There's already loads of waterproof cases. There's Otterbox Armor, DryCase and even Mountain Equipment Coop carries one (my sister uses it for stand up paddle boarding)... What's so special about this one?


Just searched the Otter Box site and saw no Armor case series. Google search for Amphibian yielded nothing. The Lifeproof looks simple enough and fully dust/waterproof. 

Not exactly loads of products available. I'm happy to go with this new case.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Otterbox Armor- yikes, that is ugly.
The LifeProof is a nice looking case, not too bulky looking. I've never seen it anywhere.
Amphibian- more design overkill.

I wouldn't say there are loads of options.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I have the Magellan ToughCase, But it won't work that well with the iPhone 4,
It does however work very well with the iPod.

It's waterproof to iPX7, Even boosts the battery life with a built in battery and has GPS technology.



> Enjoy your iPhone or iPod touch on all your outdoor adventures without worrying about damage from environmental elements. Keep your device safe while hiking, camping, sailing, cycling or working outdoors. ToughCase is waterproof to IPX-7 standards allowing your device to be submersed in water (up to one meter for thirty minutes) and shock resistant.
> 
> The unique case design allows you to interact with your device while it remains protected from the elements, including the touch screen, hard buttons, and audio headphone jack access. You will find the home and sleep/wake buttons right where you expect them to be. The integrated dock connector unites your iPhone or iPod touch with the ToughCase for power, audio, and GPS. Most importantly, the touch screen is responsive and 100% functional!
> 
> ...


----------



## rrraven (Jul 31, 2008)

Intriguing. I currently use a waterproof pouch on a lanyard for this, so I can take it with my kayaking and sailing. The pouch has good water protection (I tested it underwater with tissues rather than my iphone inside initially, and plan to repeat periodically to test for deterioration. But the plastic pouch does degrade the image quality, and it is not form fitting so the air-gap/angle can degrade the image even further. This EscapeCapsule case says it is "optically perfect" which sounds great - but not actually physically possible so I wonder how the image quality through it really is. 

I also like the lanyard attachment. Funny that iphones don't have that standard! My cheaper phones do. I guess it's to protect against people damaging them when they swing into things and then claiming damage results from the design implying that it would be okay to hang it from the outside of an airline-checked bag... Do other cases have an attachment? I'd like to hook it to a retractable line so I don't set it down and leave it places, but don't have a good attachment point.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

rrraven said:


> This EscapeCapsule case says it is "optically perfect" which sounds great - but not actually physically possible so I wonder how the image quality through it really is.


All the promo video for the EscapeCapsule was shot using an iPhone inside an EscapeCapsule.

The project made its funding goal, so now to see if they can produce.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

pingguo said:


> Say good stuff is not cheap, but is different in [URL="spam link[/B][/URL], their purpose is to co-existence of price quality, low price can buy good quality products, if you do not believe that waiting for quickly log in to confirm what I believe will not let you down, the last blessing happy every day。


Spam


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Macified said:


> I just pledged $50 on Kickstarter.com to purchase and fund this potentially awesome iPhone case.
> 
> EscapeCapsule - Waterproof iPhone 4 Case by Josh Wright & June Lai — Kickstarter


I'd love to get one of those for my iPhone 4,
I'm now on the waiting list to buy one.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## FightingShibas (Oct 8, 2011)

I like the looks of that case as well. Doesn't seem like its overly bulky either.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Being into snow sports, I couldn't wait for the escape capsule. I picked up a life proof from best buy and am happy with it. It's a bit bulky but the iPhone 4 is a bit small for me anyway. It's inconvenient for headset connection and docking but that's the price for waterproofing.

I'll be able to compare when the capsule actually ships.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

The EscapeCapsule is finally a reality. Haven't decided if I'm going to keep it, I like my home brew case. Very nice package, and the final product is very close to the original concept and prototype. A lot of kicstarter projects get bogged down in the production stage, as this project did, but it was a very well run project. i'm sure they will be ready to jump on the iPhone 5.

Available from the Catalyst site, shipped for $89. For iPhone 4 and 4S.


----------



## shanebrit3003 (Jun 21, 2012)

Waterproof cases for iPhone are handy in rainy season.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I have a LifeProof ($79US at BestBuy) and just received my EscapeCapsule. I also have a bike mounted bag style case.

LifeProof requires adapter for both headphones and docking. The standard iPhone charger cable fits with the case but others don't. For docking and alternate cables, you need a $29 adapter. Only recommended that the case be opened 50 times as it uses tiny clips to hold it together and they will wear out.

EscapeCapsule fits with standard iPhone headphones and smaller headphone plugs without an adapter. You can't access the dock while the case is on. I saw nothing in the documentation as to how many times the case can be installed/removed but would assume it's a higher count than LP since you can't charge in the case.

Easiest in my opinion is a bag style. Not as attractive but it's easier to deal with and takes up little space in a travel bag.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It's spam when all briella's posts are about one thing, for sale. Sad.




briella said:


> i have been using this case for 6 months now and i take it everywhere on my boat, beach no problem ////it was less than $30


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I looked at the EscapeCapsule and almost bought it,
Except for one major flaw I would have bought it.

It's the hassle of having to open it up to charge,
Would have preferred another route if it was possible,
But I guess an airlock membrane isn't possible with that design or any design just yet.


----------

